# Who was on the 10k note?



## John Paul Sanborn (Oct 23, 2009)

Can anyone answer without doing a search?


A hint, me with coffee...

he was Lincolns treasury secretary...

Maybe we will see them again soon, but they are supposedly in the reserve system.


----------



## treeslayer (Oct 23, 2009)

samuel chase


----------



## omegajim (Oct 26, 2009)

heck, they don't print anything over $100 these days because they were all being used for illegal stuff.

but who was on the 100k bill?

and I know, there are at least 2 bills in between, but I can't remember their denominations.


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Oct 27, 2009)

100K was Wilson
500 mckinley
1k cleavland
5k madison

They were gold certificates


----------



## pdqdl (Oct 27, 2009)

Back in 1983, I got a bunch of money from the bank to pay off my snow removal contractors. I had about $28,000 in cash, and quickly went to pay everybody off. _YES! I was concerned about getting ripped off._

Just to reduce the amount of bills I was carrying, most of it was in $1000.00 bills. They were a pretty neat little pile in one money bag.

You can't get a $1000.00 bill from a bank anymore.


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Oct 28, 2009)

Question: What denominations of currency notes is the Treasury Department no longer printing?

Answer: On July 14, 1969, David M. Kennedy, the 60th Secretary of the Treasury, and officials at the Federal Reserve Board announced that they would immediately stop distributing currency in denominations of $500, $1,000, $5,000 and $10,000. Production of these denominations stopped during World War II. Their main purpose was for bank transfer payments. With the arrival of more secure transfer technologies, however, they were no longer needed for that purpose. While these notes are legal tender and may still be found in circulation today, the Federal Reserve Banks remove them from circulation and destroy them as they are received.


----------



## pdqdl (Oct 29, 2009)

That can't be right. 

I had a pocket full of 1k bills in January of 1983. They seemed pretty new, and I got them from the bank.


----------



## ropensaddle (Oct 29, 2009)

pdqdl said:


> That can't be right.
> 
> I had a pocket full of 1k bills in January of 1983. They seemed pretty new, and I got them from the bank.



We always knew you were a high roller :rant:


----------



## pdqdl (Oct 29, 2009)

Yes, those were the days. Big snow removal! (Incidentally, that was a payoff with borrowed money. I still had to wait to get paid)

Sub-contractors were particularly loyal to me when I paid them off in cash. I think they forgot that I was going to give them a 1099 anyway. 

Nowadays, you'd probably have the DEA following you around if you asked your bank for 28 grand in cash. At the time, it was easier than writing a bunch of checks. I printed their little statements using SuperCalc and a dot-matrix printer, folded the money up in their statements, and put it in an envelope with their names on it.

Interesting historical note: The computer I was using had a "CPM-86" operating system and used 8" floppy disks with a MONSTROUS 900K disk storage capacity. There WAS NO SUCH THING as a "hard drive" in a pc back then, and IBM's competitive units only had 256k per 5.25" floppy. The "green screen" monitor was built into the computer, and the whole contraption and software cost about 2 grand. _We were quite the upscale lawn service, at the time._

BTW: I bought my first chainsaw in 1984. I had NO idea how to use it, except what you would know from watching TV. Pro-Mac 10-10s, I still think it was an excellent saw, even compared to modern units.


----------



## ropensaddle (Oct 29, 2009)

pdqdl said:


> Yes, those were the days. Big snow removal! (Incidentally, that was a payoff with borrowed money. I still had to wait to get paid)
> 
> Sub-contractors were particularly loyal to me when I paid them off in cash. I think they forgot that I was going to give them a 1099 anyway.
> 
> ...



Lol huh just messin I had to buy computers for dummies and never finished chewin the pages lol


----------



## Darin (Oct 29, 2009)

Pretty interesting thread. I didn't even know there was such a thing. That is a bill you wouldn't want to loose!!


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Oct 30, 2009)

With computer transfers and credit cards we do not think of the logistics of money transfers of yesteryear. The big bills were gold and silver certificates that allowed the government to keep the lucre in the vaults. Which is why yours looked so new, they saw little or no circulation.

As said, they facilitated black market activities, and any large cash transactions attract the notice of several federal agencies these days. So now it you bank it they shred it. The surviving notes are probably collectors items.

Today they would be worth 2.5-3.5 times face value
http://www.philipdrivercurrency.com/smallsize/5001000500010000.html


----------



## ropensaddle (Oct 30, 2009)

John Paul Sanborn said:


> With computer transfers and credit cards we do not think of the logistics of money transfers of yesteryear. The big bills were gold and silver certificates that allowed the government to keep the lucre in the vaults. Which is why yours looked so new, they saw little or no circulation.
> 
> As said, they facilitated black market activities, and any large cash transactions attract the notice of several federal agencies these days. So now it you bank it they shred it. The surviving notes are probably collectors items.
> 
> ...



I once got a red five dollar bill that said silver certificate and spent it at a night club. They thought it was counterfeit and I did too but found out later it was worth a bit more than five dollars


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Oct 30, 2009)

ropensaddle said:


> I once got a red five dollar bill that said silver certificate and spent it at a night club. They thought it was counterfeit and I did too but found out later it was worth a bit more than five dollars



That would depend on condition, if worn they are face value. I think like new are worth ~10x face.


----------



## pdqdl (Oct 30, 2009)

I still have several silver certificates. Before too long, they might need to be re-issued by the government, cause the regular paper money is worthless.

My understanding is that you can still cash them in for silver at the Federal Reserve. I'll ask my wife...she works there.


----------



## whitedogone (Nov 3, 2009)

Who was on the 10k note?


Hold on, let me check my wallet.


----------



## ropensaddle (Nov 3, 2009)

whitedogone said:


> Who was on the 10k note?
> 
> 
> Hold on, let me check my wallet.



How u like that dog gone?:monkey:


----------



## stihl sawing (Nov 9, 2009)

Hadn't seen nothing over a twenty in a long time.


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Nov 9, 2009)

I've a few c-notes tucked away, here and there.


----------



## oxbow (Dec 7, 2009)

pdqdl said:


> I still have several silver certificates. Before too long, they might need to be re-issued by the government, cause the regular paper money is worthless.
> 
> My understanding is that you can still cash them in for silver at the Federal Reserve. I'll ask my wife...she works there.



I'd like to know the answer to that. I have quite a few old silver certificates, mostly $1, a few $5. With silver at $18.00 per ounce, a silver dollar is worth a heck of a lot more than $1.00.


----------



## omegajim (Dec 9, 2009)

not an expert, but depending on the age and condition of the certificates, they may very well be collectibles.

and if I am correct, I do not believe our money is becked by either gold or silver since Nixon took us off the gold standard (primarily to keep the currency from bouncing around due to the effect of the varying price of gold - just think if we were on it now, how much our dollar would have appreciated and the mfg sector would have been completely obliterated).


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Dec 10, 2009)

omegajim said:


> just think if we were on it now, how much our dollar would have appreciated and the mfg sector would have been completely obliterated



Actually there is a direct correlation between the rise of gold and the fall of the dollar, due to the fact that the USD is the only real reserve currency there is. The same with oil and most other commodities. Compare the DXY to the GLD and you will see that there is the divergence/convergence patter is almost a mirror.


----------

